
Western ecommerce companies and Asian marketplace success - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/western-ecommerce-companies-secret-asian-marketplace-success
======
tuxlinuxien
I am french and I have been working in China (Beijing) for nearly 4 years,
there is no doubt that shopping on the internet here is really convenient.

You like a product but you want to know more about it? OK, you can be in
contact will the (re)seller in less than a minute without leaving the current
website by using chat boxes.

My cart is ready and it's time to pay, let me grab my wallet, get my Credit
card, start to type the 16 numbers... oh no, I just need to scan a QR code
with my phone and it's done. I have a SMS that said everything is ok. By using
a credit card, you have time to regret when you type the numbers into the
form, but when you use a fast way like Wechat or Alipay you only regret and
think that what you have bought is maybe useless few minutes after you paid.

The next early morning (I am not kidding, I have bought stuff at 3am and got
my delivery at 9am the same day), I happily open my package but unfortunately,
the size of the shoes is smaller than I thought. No problem, I call back my
(re)seller and tell him to send me another pair of shoes which are a bit
bigger. Then he sends back a delivery guy anywhere I want to get my painful
pair of shoes back without asking anything. Afterward, I get the new ones in
the afternoon or the next day.

The package logistic in this country is just amazing but I think it's because
of the road/driving regulations that are not very strict in my own opinion. If
you see some of those delivery guys driving, you would get crazy.

The fact that you can pay with your phone, fast delivery, no bargain to get a
replacement product might help a lot. Did I mention that there are nearly no
delivery fees?

If you have a look of taobao.com, tmall.com or jd.com, you can see that you
have tons of suggestions, it's sometimes hard to only buy what you want. For
example, when I ask my girlfriend to order a single new t-shirt for me, I know
in the end that she will also get herself some new clothes as well. They
target their customers in a very efficient way.

